# Sony RX100 MIII



## expatinasia (Apr 29, 2014)

Since Sony launched the RX100 I have been an interested fan. Seems to be a very useful camera with some great features and it is so compact it can easily fit on your belt. 

Now that they are supposed to launch the Mark III (tomorrow - 1 May) I must admit that the improvements they are rumoured to be making are more attractive than ever. It is expected to have a new 24-70mm f/1.8-2.8 lens.

It also seems to have quite a following over at DPR.

Anyone here have an RX100 or interested in the new Sony RX100 Mark III? What are your thoughts and impressions?

One good and bad thing about Sony is that you are always guaranteed a new version within the next 12 months - sometimes just 6.

Added specs supposed to be:

20MP sensor (same as RX100/M2 models)
ISO 125-25600
24-70mm f/1.8-2.8 lens
Built in View finder (SVGA OLED Tru-Finder 1440k dots)
Tiltable screen (180 degrees up)
Record in XAVC S format (Same format of the Sony A7s but with no 4K output option)
Others same as RX100 II

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-sony-rx100m3-specs-records-in-xavc-s-format-just-like-the-a7s/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been tempted by the RX100 and MkII, but haven't jumped. The MkIII looks even more interesting, though. But what will the rumored lens do to the overall size, which was the RX100's main selling point IMO.?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2014)

It does sound like a interesting camera, the downfall for me is the small size, my huge hands and fingers along with severe loss of feeling make it very difficult to operate small cameras. I have attached a small leather disk to the shutter button on my 5D MK III to help me locate the button by feel of the raised surface, but even that is difficult to feel.

I do go into our local camera store and try the new models periodically, I hope this camera is successful and that Sony continues to support the older models. They have a reputation for dropping support of out of production products long before I think they should. A $100 camera might only be supported for a couple of years, but a $500 + model needs at least 7 years of support after production ceases.


----------



## expatinasia (May 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've been tempted by the RX100 and MkII, but haven't jumped. The MkIII looks even more interesting, though. But what will the rumored lens do to the overall size, which was the RX100's main selling point IMO.?



There was very little difference in size between the Mark 1 and Mark II and it is rumoured that the Mark III will also be very similar in size, which makes it an extremely attractive camera with an even better lens (and better video) than either of its predecessors.

I hope they are wrong, but SAR is reporting that the RX100 Mark III announcement won't come until around 15 May, but Sony is still expected to announce the A77 Mark II today (1 May). It does get them better PR to space out such announcements, so I would expect the delay to be true. Pity.

This may be the RX100 that finally wins me over. If only Canon could produce an identical version, then I would not need to learn a new menu system (this always bothered me when I played with previous versions in the shops).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I've been tempted by the RX100 and MkII, but haven't jumped. The MkIII looks even more interesting, though. But what will the rumored lens do to the overall size, which was the RX100's main selling point IMO.?
> ...


 
I'd pretty much guarantee that Canon will not produce something similar. Sales of mirrorless cameras have been and still are very poor in the USA and Europe. Companies selling mirrorless are backing off, or going under. Sony has a very broad product line, so no one product will have a huge impact. However, TV sets and Mobile phone losses have really hurt them, so they may be hoping that they can buck the trend. Sony got into the tough financial position that they are in today by hoping that the impossible would happen.


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 1, 2014)

I have a RX100 MI. I use it primarily for underwater photography. I prefer the size and being able to use the LCD screen while diving. It has advantages and disadvantages vs an DSLR. I have considered putting my 70D in a housing but have decided I don't use it enough to make it worth doing. 

It is a great little camera to throw in your pocket and carry around if you want something small. Its barely bigger than a big wallet. Picture quality is excellent even at large size. I blew up a picture of a shark to 24x30 and it looks great.


----------



## expatinasia (May 2, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> I have a RX100 MI. I use it primarily for underwater photography. I prefer the size and being able to use the LCD screen while diving. It has advantages and disadvantages vs an DSLR. I have considered putting my 70D in a housing but have decided I don't use it enough to make it worth doing.
> 
> It is a great little camera to throw in your pocket and carry around if you want something small. Its barely bigger than a big wallet. Picture quality is excellent even at large size. I blew up a picture of a shark to 24x30 and it looks great.



Thanks for your feedback, Chisox2335.

I know the RX100 II is slightly larger than the I, and the III maybe be again but what housing are you using for the underwater photography with your I?

I am not happy taking my 1D X underwater as it is too valuable to me above ground, but it would be great to have something as small as the RX100 III to carry around and also be able to use as an underwater camera as well.

Are you tempted to upgrade to the III now you have seen the likely specs? There are some definite advantages.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 16, 2014)

The view finder, tilt screen and the sensor has me very tempted in getting one
TCSTV Shorts: Sony RX100 Mark III First Look


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 16, 2014)

FIRST LOOK: Sony RX100 III Camera with built-in EVF


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 16, 2014)

Detailed hands on with the Cyber-shot™ RX100 III


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 16, 2014)

Sony is really on a roll with some great revolutionary cameras and the EVF on this one has to be one of the best features on any camera released in recent times.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2014)

Sweet. 24mm on the wide end, 70mm f/2.8 (ok, f/7.6 equivalent), and only slightly larger than the MkII. I think I might just have to get one...


----------



## Dylan777 (May 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sweet. 24mm on the wide end, 70mm f/2.8 (ok, f/7.6 equivalent), and only slightly larger than the MkII. I think I might just have to get one...



Be careful Neuro, you might end up with A7r... ;D


----------



## distant.star (May 16, 2014)

.
Impressive looking little camera. I'd be sorely tempted to make it a replacement for my old S95, but I've got another priority at the moment.

Today I join the Fuji world -- my new X100S arrives this afternoon. I've been fascinated by the look of images coming from these Fuji X-series cameras since the X100 appeared a couple of years ago. They seem to have gotten over the growing pains with AF and such, so I'm jumping aboard. I'm not at a point where I can see giving up my magnificent 5D3, but I have sold the T2i and the EF-S lenses (except the 60mm which doesn't generate a lot of interest).

Anyway, I'll be interested in seeing how you folks make out with the new RX100. I'll keep you abreast of my Fuji experiences as well.


----------



## expatinasia (May 17, 2014)

It does sound great, and I am very pleased that I will not be passing a Sony Store, or even a shop that sells this little beauty, any time soon otherwise I think I would also be getting one. 

Definitely looking forward to the reviews that will come out on this camera.

Enjoy your new Fuji, distant.star.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 17, 2014)

looks great

BUT 

after seeing the a6000 jpg rendering I'd hesitate on any sony compact unless its got significant better perfomance
since a compact like this you're gonna want to use ooc jpg alot


----------



## expatinasia (May 17, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> since a compact like this you're gonna want to use ooc jpg alot



I am more interested in its RAW capabilities, than ooc jpg. I do not mind a bit of post, its main attraction to me is the portability/quality combination.

If I do get this camera it will be to use as a 2nd or 3rd camera for video interviews, and as a carry-around to events where I am not working and do not want to take my main Canon gear. Something you can stick on your belt and use instead of grabbing the mobile.


----------



## expatinasia (May 17, 2014)

From SAR: All you need to know about the new RX100M3: Has 5 axis stabilization, 3 times faster processing, AA aspherical elements and more!

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/all-you-need-to-know-about-the-new-rx100m3-has-5-axis-stabilization-3-times-faster-processing-aa-asperical-elements-and-more/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 30, 2014)

Sony RX100 Mark III Hands-On Field Test


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 7, 2014)

I own use the Mk1 a lot.
The Mk2: bit better sensor, swivelmonitor- not enough tempting.
Mk3: a Viewfinder- very interesting!!!

I will definitely take a close look at this!


----------



## eninja (Jun 10, 2014)

Let me get this straight, comparing with Canon G1X mark ii, 
. RX100 iii - smaller sensor (1 inch), 20 Megapixels
. G1X ii - bigger sensor (1.5 inch), 15 Megapixels

But RX100 iii got better ISO (low light) performance??


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 10, 2014)

I have version 1 and it is a great little camera - for stills and video. Three things I miss are all in the version III: built-in evf, tiltable screen and faster lense at the long end.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet. 24mm on the wide end, 70mm f/2.8 (ok, f/7.6 equivalent), and only slightly larger than the MkII. I think I might just have to get one...
> ...



If Neuro gets an A7r and jumps on the DR bandwagon I'll eat my hat.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 10, 2014)

I took a look at the RX100 models because I wanted something smaller for my upcoming vacation. I talked to Chris at The Camera Store (the guy who does these videos that are posted in this thread) and he didn't have much bad to say! 

In the end the A6000 won me over with its autofocus and burst rate. It's just so entertaining to shoot!

The RX100 models are still fantastic and I'm now a bit bummed because I know I'll cave eventually and end up getting one too.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> The RX100 models are still fantastic and I'm now a bit bummed because I know I'll cave eventually and end up getting one too.


+1 ... I'll be getting the 100 MK III within this month.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> I took a look at the RX100 models because I wanted something smaller for my upcoming vacation. I talked to Chris at The Camera Store (the guy who does these videos that are posted in this thread) and he didn't have much bad to say!
> 
> In the end the A6000 won me over with its autofocus and burst rate. It's just so entertaining to shoot!
> 
> The RX100 models are still fantastic and I'm now a bit bummed because I know I'll cave eventually and end up getting one too.


 
It sounds interesting, and I'm waiting to see one, but I really do not think that its the best vacation camera, the focal length is too limiting. With the fast lens, it would be fine indoors at close range, but not all vacation photos can be shot from up close. The wide end is excellent for a small camera, so that would be useful for landscapes and group photos.
Even the conventional portrait focal lengths are missing. Its really limited itself to a specialized niche.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I took a look at the RX100 models because I wanted something smaller for my upcoming vacation. I talked to Chris at The Camera Store (the guy who does these videos that are posted in this thread) and he didn't have much bad to say!
> ...



You mean like the kit lens on the typical consumer DSLR niche?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > The RX100 models are still fantastic and I'm now a bit bummed because I know I'll cave eventually and end up getting one too.
> ...



sounds like your GAS kicks in AGAIN....... ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Be careful when you say such a thing..... ;D

I


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


 
Exactly, but the Consumer lens on as DSLR its a starter lens, and you can get the body only, or buy additional lenses. 

With a point and shoot, you are stuck with the one lens, so a buyer needs to make sure that the lens has the right focal lengths for his usage. The lens on the RX 100 III is not a low end lens, it's a very good one, just be sure that its what you need.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



The average buyer of a consumer DSLR probably *only* gets the kit lens.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jun 11, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a RX100 MI. I use it primarily for underwater photography. I prefer the size and being able to use the LCD screen while diving. It has advantages and disadvantages vs an DSLR. I have considered putting my 70D in a housing but have decided I don't use it enough to make it worth doing.
> ...



My apologies I forgot I had posted. I use a nauticam aluminum housing. There are certainly advantages to the mkiii but since I only get max 1 week and a couple Sundays a year in to photograph underwater I can't justify an upgrade. I get so much more use out of my land cameras that I'd rather spend the money there right now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...


 
So what is your point? The average buyer of a low end camera probably uses a cell phone. 

The RX100 is a enthusiast camera and not many will buy one. That's why Canon and Now Nikon are concentrating on large cameras, buyers in the USA and Europe want big if they are going to pay $800. That's just a economic fact, nothing to do with image quality or usefulness. The more knowledgeable enthusiasts are the main ones to consider a $800 small camera.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I am referring to the people who buy Rebels, *not cellphones*, which is about the same price point for a new release. I know that at the moment Rebels are cheaper than that, but they are due for an update. On first release a Tni body with the standard kit lens costs about $100-200 more than the RX100. 

Most folk who buy those cameras only use the 18-55mm zoom that comes with the kit, they don't buy additional lenses. The camera is perfectly functional with that lens for most purposes, which is the standard you would use for a compact travel camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 12, 2014)

Tugela said:


> I am referring to the people who buy Rebels, *not cellphones*, which is about the same price point for a new release. I know that at the moment Rebels are cheaper than that, but they are due for an update. On first release a Tni body with the standard kit lens costs about $100-200 more than the RX100.
> 
> Most folk who buy those cameras only use the 18-55mm zoom that comes with the kit, they don't buy additional lenses. The camera is perfectly functional with that lens for most purposes, which is the standard you would use for a compact travel camera.


 
Its a matter of opinion, the 24-70mm FF equivalent lens on the Sony is closer to a 15-43.5 mm lens on a Rebel. At least, the Rebel covers the standard 85mm FF equivalent portrait focal length.

I'd not be happy just taking my 24-70mmL with me as a vacation lens or walk around lens.
There is a huge market for those 18-135, 18-200, and 18-270, etc super zooms. That's because they are good for vacations and cover a wide range of circumstances, even though they may be a compromise quality wise, they fly off the shelves. Canon has stated in some recent interviews that the superzoom bodies are a bright spot in their sales, because the standard focal lengths are covered by camera phones. Certainly, a lot of users never upgrade their 18-55 lenses, but many of them take a superzoom point and shoot on vacation.

That's also why so many users come here to ask about getting something better to use for their vacation. 

If a 24-70mm focal length range is all that you need, that's great, but one size does not fit all, and a buyer needs to consider this before plunking down $800.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jun 12, 2014)

i really liked the first RX100. My friend had one and it seemed like a great little camera. The II seemed good but not that special after the first.
Now, the III looks simply awesome. 24mm on the wide end, a 1.8-2.8 aperture throughout the zoom range, with a flash, and an EVF makes this camera basically perfect in my mind.
Bravo Sony!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


Indeed ;D ... I've taken a liking to Sony mirrorless cameras and lenses ... the more I use them, the more I like them ... it has been 2 months since I touched my 5D MK III & the 70D ... but my Canon lenses do get a work out with the a7 ... I can easily carry from 12mm (FF FOV) to 200mm + 2 Sony mirrorless cameras in my office bag, its fun and convenient when the size is small while still providing great image quality.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



You going to need more space under your signature soon ;D

I went to local camera shop last week, just looking for camera backpack that can hold x2 5d III with 24-70 II and 70-200 attached. I ended up with this............. :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Congratulations! That is one impressive camera ... I understand how easy it is to get tempted ... that's one of the reasons I sometimes do not carry my debit or credit cards (especially when I am going to a good camera store), coz I am scared I'll end up buying something that I may not use much ;D


----------



## drolo61 (Jun 13, 2014)

@dylan777
I went to local camera shop last week, just looking for camera backpack that can hold x2 5d III with 24-70 II and 70-200 attached. I ended up with this............. 

You mean the naughty fourty, right ;-))


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2014)

drolo61 said:


> @dylan777
> I went to local camera shop last week, just looking for camera backpack that can hold x2 5d III with 24-70 II and 70-200 attached. I ended up with this.............
> 
> You mean the naughty fourty, right ;-))



LOL..... ;D


----------



## Tugela (Jun 13, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Yes, if you carrying that giant around, people will think you are a real photographer. The bigger the better!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I do like my RX1 and A7r + FE 55. The X simply works better with bigger lenses.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Yeah the Sony Full Frame mirrorless cameras are a joy to use ... the passion of spontaneously taking my a7 with one or two small lenses and taking photos is just amazing ... my 5D MK III is a much better camera in every way but it is not always convenient to carry it around, thus the passion for spontaneously carrying it anywhere is not same as a smaller sized camera.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 15, 2014)

I still can't get over how compact the RX100 Mark III is. Went back to the Sony Store to play around with it again and it fits easily into a trouser pocket and hardly seems to weigh anything at all. It also seems to be priced the same the world over, as I compared the price here in AP to B&H etc and it is basically the same. Very, very tempted to get one. 

I do wish it was made by Canon, with the exact same specs etc., as then I would not have to learn a new menu system. But to be able to carry that type of image quality around with you, when something like a 1D X is just not possible, is extremely appealing.


----------



## Synkka (Jun 15, 2014)

I have the mark 1 as an underwater cam and presuming the mark 3 is better again, they are an awesome little pocketable camera (not so small in a housing)


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 15, 2014)

Synkka said:


> I have the mark 1 as an underwater cam and presuming the mark 3 is better again, they are an awesome little pocketable camera (not so small in a housing)



I cannot speak of its performance but I can tell you that the new viewfinder is very impressive, it even has a tiny little flash. When I tried to test the AF speed in the Sony Store it seemed fine and worked well, and the IS in video mode was quite extraordinary.

I may go back again tomorrow and see if I can stick my own memory card in to take a closer look at the RAW files.

For me a camera like this is all about image quality and portability. I could go on a cycling trip with this in my jersey's back pocket and not worry about weight etc. It is ideal to take to a discreet event and not worry about the camera and lens(es) ruining my dinner jacket-look.

I even like the brochure.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 17, 2014)

I wasn't really interested in this camera until I read this thread. Now that I have watched some reviews I totally want to own this camera!! : Damn it, this forum really makes you buy even more things than you wanted before!  ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2014)

tayassu said:


> I wasn't really interested in this camera until I read this thread. Now that I have watched some reviews I totally want to own this camera!! : Damn it, this forum really makes you buy even more things than you wanted before!  ;D



I have not bought it yet. I resisted. But for how long who knows?!

But, the more I test and play with it, the more I like it. The EVF senses when you put your eye next to it so it deactivates the LCD and activates the EVF. The AF is not too slow, and there are quite a few different settings for the AF point which is moveable. The insane little flash, just makes me smile, and as I gradually get to understand the menu system a bit, things gradually begin to make sense. I even like the brochure!!

Go to your local shop and have a play with it yourself. Make sure you do the pocket test, as that is the icing on the cake. It is so light you hardly know it is even there.

Now if it only had whatsapp built in..... ;D


----------



## tayassu (Jun 17, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't really interested in this camera until I read this thread. Now that I have watched some reviews I totally want to own this camera!! : Damn it, this forum really makes you buy even more things than you wanted before!  ;D
> ...



Oh, you only make it worse... ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Damn it, this forum really makes you buy even more things than you wanted before!  ;D


Welcome to the club! ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 23, 2014)

Just ordered the RX100 III and it will arrive on Thursday.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll check my camera store to see if they have one yet.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 24, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Just ordered the RX100 III and it will arrive on Thursday.



Congrats Rienzphotoz, bet you are going to love it.

To be able to carry something that small around in your pocket and still get amazing image quality and video is awesome.

I still have not bought it, but have played with it extensively now, so most likely will.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2014)

I checked with my local dealer today, they could not even find the MK III in their system. That's strange, since they sell a lot of cameras at their two local stores as well as operating a big online store (onecall.com)

I was in Seattle last week and stopped at Fry's to see if they had the MK III. What a disaster. They had only two Canon DSLR's, which were two 70 D kits, one Nikon DSLR Model, and a Sony or two. The other 90% of their display was empty. Same for P&S cameras, no high end ones and lots of empty spaces. 
I'd say that they are in big financial trouble from the look of things.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I checked with my local dealer today, they could not even find the MK III in their system. That's strange, since they sell a lot of cameras at their two local stores as well as operating a big online store (onecall.com)
> 
> I was in Seattle last week and stopped at Fry's to see if they had the MK III. What a disaster. They had only two Canon DSLR's, which were two 70 D kits, one Nikon DSLR Model, and a Sony or two. The other 90% of their display was empty. Same for P&S cameras, no high end ones and lots of empty spaces.
> I'd say that they are in big financial trouble from the look of things.



No sale tax + free shipping: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1049537-REG/sony_dscrx100m3_b_cyber_shot_dsc_rx100_iii_digital.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 24, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the RX100 III and it will arrive on Thursday.
> ...


Thank you ... ever since I got into the mirrorless camera world, photography has become "easier" ... I don't have to worry about which camera + lens to pack in the bag due to size weight concerns, now I can take 2 mirrorless cameras and 5 lenses in a small bag ... from what I've watched and read about the RX100III, I am hoping that it'll be a happy compromise with quality images in a tiny package ... the thought of being able to carry a good quality camera, (with RAW output, view finder, built-in ND filter, tilt screen and a great aperture), all the time is awesome. 
Will post some pics once I get my hands on the camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I checked with my local dealer today, they could not even find the MK III in their system. That's strange, since they sell a lot of cameras at their two local stores as well as operating a big online store (onecall.com)
> ...


 
Washington State requires that I pay sales tax, and my accountant makes sure it happens. Just because B&H does not offer the convenience of handling tax for me, does not mean that its due.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I checked with my local dealer today, they could not even find the MK III in their system. That's strange, since they sell a lot of cameras at their two local stores as well as operating a big online store (onecall.com)
> 
> I was in Seattle last week and stopped at Fry's to see if they had the MK III. What a disaster. They had only two Canon DSLR's, which were two 70 D kits, one Nikon DSLR Model, and a Sony or two. The other 90% of their display was empty. Same for P&S cameras, no high end ones and lots of empty spaces.
> I'd say that they are in big financial trouble from the look of things.



My local Fry's store hasn't had consistent stocking of products for as long as I can remember... at least a decade. Then again, I care about weird stuff like film capacitors....


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Sounds like you doing it for living


----------



## brad-man (Jun 24, 2014)

I really like the looks of this one. I can wait for 7 or 8 months until Sony releases the Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 Vl so I can pick up the lll for $500. I wish they'd release one with a Canon hot shoe


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 25, 2014)

brad-man said:


> I really like the looks of this one. I can wait for 7 or 8 months until Sony releases the Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 Vl so I can pick up the lll for $500. I wish they'd release one with a Canon hot shoe



Yes, that is the funny thing with Sony, you can guarantee that their next model will be along very quickly, sometimes too quickly.

May I ask though why you would want a hot shoe?


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 25, 2014)

I have the RX100 I and I think it's a great take-anywhere camera. I am very impressed with it outdoors in mid-range of its zoom. It rivaled my previous Pentax K5 with DA21mm limited lens in a lot of situations. The Mark III is extremely tempting because the viewfinder and f/2.8 long end are really big improvements in my books. I like available light shooting. It's ok at the wide end on Mk I but then gets really slow quite quickly. They are great video cameras as well. I'm just not sure I want to shell out $400 for the upgrade.

If you're wondering if the RX100's are good, don't hesitate to get one. They are the best of may worlds with quite painless compromises.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 25, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



My Cameras are owned and purchased by my business for product photography. They may also get used a little for other uses, usually charity work.

However, even if it wasn't a business, I still owe taxes.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 25, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the looks of this one. I can wait for 7 or 8 months until Sony releases the Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 Vl so I can pick up the lll for $500. I wish they'd release one with a Canon hot shoe
> ...



Although I greatly prefer to shoot with available light, I tried using flash with my eos m and quite liked it. The in-camera touchscreen flash controls where very convenient. Of course I was using an ST-E3 with off camera flash. I didn't much care for the setup when the 600 was on top. Though I've never used a Sony flash, I have read enough bad things about them to believe they would be a great disappointment after using Speedlites. So I want a Canon hot shoe on the Sony. Is that asking too much?


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 25, 2014)

brad-man said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...



Not at all, I was just curious what you would use it for. Hot shoes are useful for all sorts of things, mics, gadgets etc. I just wonder how such a small and light camera would work with a big flash on it. It might be totally out of balance. It will be interesting to see reviews of the tiny on-board flash, and if that is no good then I guess you would have to operate the flash remotely. For me at least the whole beauty of this RX100 III is that it is so small and light I do not need to carry lenses, flashes etc. and can quite literally put it in my trouser pocket without it looking weird or having them fall down! When I need a camera with lenses, flashes etc I would take the main camera for that job, the Canon.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 25, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Absolutely agree. Excellent IQ in a pocketable package is the greatest feature. I just like options. Between you and me, I don't really expect Sony to put a Canon shoe on their products. Then nobody would buy Sony flashes! Actually, the truth is that when I got the eos m, the kit came with the 22 pancake, and I bought a white box 18-55 and the EF adapter as well as a small minimalist case for the m+22 and another for everything + one more lens. In reality, I only really use the 22. So to keep it thin I put an XS-Pro filter on the front and leave the lens cap off and just put the thing in a cargo pocket.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



As an US citizen, I feel we already paid enough taxes. I might be the odd one here, but I didn't feel guilty for not paying sale tax on my 1dx at all.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 25, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the looks of this one. I can wait for 7 or 8 months until Sony releases the Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 Vl so I can pick up the lll for $500. I wish they'd release one with a Canon hot shoe
> ...



Because the current camera doesn't have one, therefore it is an indispensable feature.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 25, 2014)

Tugela said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...


Hot shoe allows for a small radio trigger to be added for off camera flash units ... I would have liked to have it, but its no big deal for me, so I'm still getting the RX100III


----------



## Tugela (Jun 26, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



OT, but the US has one of the lowest tax rate structures in the industrialized world (and it shows in your infrastructure).


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Why pay more when you legally don't have to.


----------



## sparda79 (Jul 5, 2014)

I tried this at a Sony Center yesterday and I'm really impressed...


----------

